# Should I breed him?



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Should I breed my new HM, Red? He's active now, not like how I got him (he looks sooooo clam in the pic)

Pictures of Red:


































Thanks! If you say yes, I'll post pics of the girl!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

wait he is blue and his name is red. thats mind blowing! post a pic of the female!


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

No... that fish is Red, hate to break it to you mernincrazy... you're color blind.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

wait there are two pics of a blue halfmoon there. i am positive!


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

fine you win... they are both blue. And hes a very pretty fish, I would breed him.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so wait i'm not colorblind!!! woo hooo lol.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol. I don't have the girl yet, but what color should I get her in? And I breed Red with a female HM right? cuz people said I could breed him with a plakat and i was like "Oh really?" TeeHee


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

I dunno... I just thought he looked awesome and should have children. As for actually which fish he should breed with for best results I have no idea... you're on your own.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Ha ha. I don't wanna breed him with a blue female cuz all my Bettas are blue(notice my username)! So maybe a red female? Yes! I'll get a red female and name her Blue. IM A GENIUS!!! :-D


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Shimizoki said:


> No... that fish is Red, hate to break it to you mernincrazy... you're color blind.


:lol::lol::lol:......... That's a good one!!!

@TheBlueBettaFish; 
What colors do you prefer to produce? If you like solid colors, I would not breed him to a red. If both have basic genetic color back grounds, you will mostly produce blue with red fins - a common traditional color combo. You won't produce any special patterns (google to see pictures).

But if you want a combination of colors, then pair him to a multi colored female with the preferred pattern. If you want surprises, get a multi colored dragon - you will get a bunch of color combo's.


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
thats the professional I was waiting for.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

indjo said:


> :lol::lol::lol:......... That's a good one!!!
> 
> @TheBlueBettaFish;
> What colors do you prefer to produce? If you like solid colors, I would not breed him to a red. If both have basic genetic color back grounds, you will mostly produce blue with red fins - a common traditional color combo. You won't produce any special patterns (google to see pictures).
> ...



I like multicolored fish. THE HUNT IS ON! :lol:


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

would you be willing to buy from aquabid? i have a cambodian hm female that i could sell to you. i also have a red marble hm female whose male died while i was conditioning them to breed.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I may, thanks! But I may not because I think their might be a purple and green Betta and Aquabid is too expensive :-(


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

What about breeding him to a marble dragon? That'll surely be a surprise. Petsmart is now selling HMPK's and dragon betta's now. You might get lucky and find a really great female.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

HMs can breed with (what PetSmart labels them as) Dragonscales?!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Dragonscales have nothing to do with the tail type, just the scales. Dragons can come one HM, VT, HMPK, PK, I think any tail type and I think Petsmart is only selling males I think. lol


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Not mine, they sell females too!

Anyways, if I see a container that says "Dragonscale FEMALE" and it's cool, I can buy it?


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I don't see why not, but watch for the tail type. Look for Delta/Super PK or HMPK, because there might be some regular PK's in there (which is just a short VT I believe)


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

What's bad if I get a PK?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

It's not that regular/classic/wild type of PK's is bad...... it's just a criteria we humans brand them by. VT and classic PK are things of the past. People prefer HM, HMPK, HMDT etc.

If you breed a HM to a classic PK, you won't get any HM in the fry.

Dragon scales is a cross breed between regular scaled splendens and wild betta which makes the scales look thick. What ever scales or tail type, they are splendens and can be cross bred. But to cross anything you'd have to have a plan, unless you're willing to either house or cull hundreds. Because other people wouldn't want them so you can't sell them.... the so called "mutts"


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

indjo said:


> It's not that regular/classic/wild type of PK's is bad...... it's just a criteria we humans brand them by. VT and classic PK are things of the past. People prefer HM, HMPK, HMDT etc.
> 
> If you breed a HM to a classic PK, you won't get any HM in the fry.
> 
> Dragon scales is a cross breed between regular scaled splendens and wild betta which makes the scales look thick. What ever scales or tail type, they are splendens and can be cross bred. But to cross anything you'd have to have a plan, unless you're willing to either house or cull hundreds. Because other people wouldn't want them so you can't sell them.... the so called "mutts"




So, in your opinion...what kind of female should I breed him with? I WANT YOUR OPINION!!!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

It all depends on what you want to achieve. If you want more HM, then get him a HM female. Since you want a combination of colors, get him a multi colored female. Dragon scaled would also be great (he is almost masked). But you would get pure/full dragon scales in F2 or F3. 

Personally I prefer solid colors - all blue, all green etc. Or a five multi color which is often hard to get if you don't have the "combo" mutation genes. Further I love dragons because their scales look pearly ... sort of.... So, I would either get him a blue dragon HM or a multi colored dragon with a nice pattern


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Just get a halfmoon girl in whatever color/pattern you think is pretty. Remember blue and reds are dominant, so get a multicolored halfmoon girl or an any color marble girl. Dragon is just the scale type. If you want Dragon then look for a multicolored dragon halfmoon girl, or a marble dragon halfmoon girl  Hope that helps more! But yes, get a half moon. 

Think of it like dogs... do you breed two huskies and get huskies? Or do you breed a husky and a collie? Which will be easier to find homes for?


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks indigo & Pitluvs!

BTW, I have a collie :-D


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

I LOVE that he is a blue betta named Red!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

He he a member named Abby picked it out for me...and thanks.


----------

